# Benefit........



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

To all of my brother fisherman and anglers who can attend.....I would like to announce that the family of my fishing buddy outcastn41 or "buddha" as I knew him, will be holding a beef & beer benifit in the City of Cape May on July, 16, 2005 at the Cape May City VFW, 419 Congress Street from 3pm to 10pm. Buddah or Paul Cronin was and avid fisherman and anyone that came to Hand's Two tackle shop and met him knew of his love for fishing. Paul also donated his time to the ARC of Cape May and took children fron the ARC on fishing trips. He also donated his him handing out toys for the toys for tots program. I would greatly appreciate and it would be a great honor to me to have as many of the fisherman and anglers here attend. Tickets are $20.00. All funds collected will be forwarded to the ARC of Cape May and The Toys For Tots Program in Lower Township. If you have any questions feel freem to PM me or call me at (H)609-886-1356 or (C) 609-972-1140. Thank you in advance. Tight lines!!!!!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

GOG; I knew paul for years,We both were Avid rod builders and Surf fisherman.My son was down from Canada,fishing was a little slow so I called Paul. And he gave me one of his spots and my son went home with a pocket full of pictures of a Great Gay of fishing.

He will be Sorely Missed!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks junkman......


----------

